# Subic Bay Might Be Sold To The Chinese



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

What happens to the country if the Chinese buy Subic ports? For me this just might be the deal breaker in spending the rest of my life in the Philippines. One would naturally think that this could never happen right? But then look again at all the "unchallenged" changes in the South China Sea etc. Maybe it's just about time to cut and run!

Navy Times has the article at This Link


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

After what happened to our US Navy base with the ever-increasing lease rates, I think we were supposed to cough of 77 million dollars a year to continue leasing at the time we gave up and left for good in 1991 and I was stationed in Guam and heard rumors from Officers we would never get stuck in that quagmire again and so China would be stuck in a similar situation of a real money drain.

I sure do miss having an exchange and commissary and if the base was still there I'd live in Subic, so many citizens lost their jobs after we left.


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

I think that China is using it's loan programs to take over ports they want. They have succeeded in acquiring two ports that way. If the Philippines takes out any loans from China they might be in the same situation.

https://www.africanliberty.org/2018...so-handed-over-port-to-china-to-pay-off-debt/


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

The potential is not a love affair with China but more likely the rape of the Philippines by China. There will be no going back once the dominoes start to fall.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Rebaqshratz said:


> The potential is not a love affair with China but more likely the rape of the Philippines by China. There will be no going back once the dominoes start to fall.


Exactly,,,,, welcome to the new and larger China formerly known as the Philippines. If the US were to back out of any interest here this would become a slave labor capital for China as they exploit the natural resources of the country and the South China Sea.


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

I don’t think it’ll be too long before &#55357;&#56489; hits the fan between the US and China. Kind of a scary thought but, they are getting to be a bit out of hand with their raping of other countries resources, the S China sea buildup, pillaging of other countries WWII ships (war graves) and the saber rattling @ Taiwan. Add to that the talk of them sinking our carriers and ramming our destroyers all adds up to a recipe for disaster.


----------



## cyberfx1024 (May 21, 2015)

Tim_L said:


> I don’t think it’ll be too long before �� hits the fan between the US and China. Kind of a scary thought but, they are getting to be a bit out of hand with their raping of other countries resources, the S China sea buildup, pillaging of other countries WWII ships (war graves) and the saber rattling @ Taiwan. Add to that the talk of them sinking our carriers and ramming our destroyers all adds up to a recipe for disaster.


I have repeatedly said this as well and I feel within my bones that within 10 years this will happen as well.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

According to the experts (scientists?) it will all be under water in another 30-50 years as the sea level increases so who cares.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

cyberfx1024 said:


> I have repeatedly said this as well and I feel within my bones that within 10 years this will happen as well.


Countries influence comes and goes, America took over from the British empire, the biggest to ever exist. Now the US is waning and China is in ascendancy. The world moves on.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Look up "Is the Philippines the next Djibouti?" at GlobalBalita.com website. Pretty much matches my thoughts on this subject.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> Look up "Is the Philippines the next Djibouti?" at GlobalBalita.com website. Pretty much matches my thoughts on this subject.
> 
> Fred


 Good call Fred and I could not agree more. Thing is here is that China already has a mass presents in the South China sea with man made islands swarming with it's military. Owing anything like this in Subic etc would put a military strangle hold on the country so tight that save a major war with the US would be the only get them out.
For the most part I think, greed, apathy, uninformed and a poor me population is why this is happening. Since 1945 the Philippines has wasted, squandered their freedoms that hundreds of thousands died to give or keep for them.
Will the United States and allied countries come to their aid and liberate them yet again?
I could be wrong naturally but I would seriously doubt the US or others would make more that a token try.


So where does that leave us as expats with families. Many of us do not have the financial ability to leave here with or without our families. So where does that leave us? Up the proverbial creek. Many US citizens living here depend on only US Social Security for the needs of life. If a China takeover were to occur social security would stop without a doubt and many would end up dying in country. So did we make a serious mistake moving to and living here? Time will tell..


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

So now we go to 'wait & see what happens next' mode. Actually that is about all we can do, and then be prepared to make some decisions as things unfold. Hard to tell what our home governments can or will be able to do as far as any assistance, it will depend on the circumstances and what is happening at the moment. There are many expats from many different countries living here and it might be a wise thing to make sure each of our embassys knows of our wherebouts.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

So how do all the expats living in China get on?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

And around it goes. Not trying to be political or aligning any where as it is relevant to all countries including my own.

https://tinyurl.com/ydzbnwdj

And to Gary and all others I am sure expats living in China or working there are not paupers or they like me would move to the Philippines or similar persuasions and then some.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> And around it goes. Not trying to be political or aligning any where as it is relevant to all countries including my own.
> 
> https://tinyurl.com/ydzbnwdj
> 
> ...


Howdy Steve,

Yea Gary had a good point or question with expats living in China. Considering they don't even have Facebook they like everyone else would be highly restricted in many ways.
For US retirees, living in China or a Chinese controlled Philippines makes collecting US Social Security imposible. US residents in some countries can not get their SS by US law. China is one and Vietnam is another and there are probably others.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey Gene, 
As always Gary raises the questions as he is a thinking type human being and emotions rarely get in the way of fact, on the ball and always offering a different view/perception whether we like it or not, I always admire the left field reality that Gary throws in though I don't always agree it is refreshing to see an alternate opinion.
As for pensions as you would have read in previous posts after 45 years of paying taxes I am self funded and will never receive "the almighty pension". My bad for not being poor apparently.
Sorry for going off topic with Subic but only a lowly opinion and concur with other opinions that China is now the power to be reckoned with and walls, guns and rights are the least of our worries now.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Hey Gene,
> As always Gary raises the questions as he is a thinking type human being and emotions rarely get in the way of fact, on the ball and always offering a different view/perception whether we like it or not, I always admire the left field reality that Gary throws in though I don't always agree it is refreshing to see an alternate opinion.
> As for pensions as you would have read in previous posts after 45 years of paying taxes I am self funded and will never receive "the almighty pension". My bad for not being poor apparently.
> Sorry for going off topic with Subic but only a lowly opinion and concur with other opinions that China is now the power to be reckoned with and walls, guns and rights are the least of our worries now.
> ...


You're right Steve. Gary does provide some good posts and it is good that all here are able to digest and enjoy all our opinions on things. Wish he'd do more posting.

I think China is the big player now but only in the Asia Pacific area. Their military is large but no real combat experience over the years and a lot of their military hardware and equipment is quite substandard. I think that as long as the US has the mutual defence treaty with the Philippines China will likely not start something that they cannot win. Would just be shame for one of China's overzealous generals or admirals make a fateful mistake that would cost them dearly.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

told wife same thing last week...china is financing the big reservoir in zambales now....what happens when phils doesn't pay it? takeover. Best learn to speak Chinese. Honestly,son and I don't miss it.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I wonder if the Chinese realise the the tagalog for loan is gift.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Gary D said:


> I wonder if the Chinese realise the the tagalog for loan is gift.


LOL. Had to laugh at that. You can be quite assured that there is a substantial difference in the way money matters are looked at. Going to be quite the surprise to the Chinese when they start to get all the excuses for not repaying. Then again, they may not be surprised at all and may expect such as part of the long range plan.

Fred


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Another article today on globalitacom titled 'Whatever Xi wants, Xi gets'. Goes along with my previous posts.

Fred


----------



## xXEsPaNyoLAkoXx (Jan 24, 2019)

The first thing that came up on my mind was Chinese products. If China buys Subic ports it might happen that most of the products in the metro will be made in China. Is anyone out there thinks the same?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

xXEsPaNyoLAkoXx said:


> The first thing that came up on my mind was Chinese products. If China buys Subic ports it might happen that most of the products in the metro will be made in China. Is anyone out there thinks the same?


most are already!


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Chinese products have already heavily infiltrated the markets here. Last week my Asawa wanted me to pick up some mushrooms when I went by the SM grocery store. They had 7 or 8 brands on the shelf and they were all 'product of China' so I didn't buy any. Seems as if you really have to search to find things grown/manufactured elsewhere.

Fred


----------



## Rwestgate (Jan 29, 2019)

fmartin_gila said:


> Chinese products have already heavily infiltrated the markets here. Last week my Asawa wanted me to pick up some mushrooms when I went by the SM grocery store. They had 7 or 8 brands on the shelf and they were all 'product of China' so I didn't buy any. Seems as if you really have to search to find things grown/manufactured elsewhere.
> 
> Fred


same with the products of many of the Asian stores my Asawa frequents here in Ohio


----------

